
Towards crashless multimedia playback - kierank
https://medium.com/@kierank_/towards-crashless-multimedia-playback-61938e867c66
======
extra88
Playback isn't the first use I think of for FFmpeg. I think something like
"better fuzzing of FFmpeg" would have been a more descriptive title; anyone
who doesn't at least vaguely know what fuzzing is or what FFmpeg is doesn't
want to read this article.

